# STOLEN VW CAMPER, Manchester 4th July 2010



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Eyes peeled everyone please, for my friend's Autosleeper Trident, slolen very early this morning from Chorlton, Manchester.

Reg K101KCA
White, bike rack, awning, T4 base (picture enclosed)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fingers crossed and eyes peeled for your friend.

(And a little bump for the thread :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Will keep an eye out round this way.


Chris


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks people!
He's gutted; all his fly-fishing gear and tools in there too.
Will post some better pics once he forwards them to me...


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Had one stolen back in 2008......so here goes..........bump!

Eyes peeled everyone!

Timotei


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We will travelling A1 to M25 M2 A2 tomorrow will keep our eyes open for you never know the the thief might be going abroad with it.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Mavis; and everyone else.

Slightly concerned that the V5 document was in the vehicle. 
I guess that means it could be 'sold' to an un-suspecting buyer?

(bump)


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

No news (bump)


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Were on our way to the hop farm on thurs for a long week end, we will keep our eyes peeled.
Jakki


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are home and did see one with 2 bikes strung on the back going on the A1 past Peterborough to Newark but it is real difficult to read number plates as the central barrier hides them. as we travelled down to the A14.
I never realised that before as Im to busy waving.


----------



## outsmart (Apr 25, 2009)

All our fitters have been made aware of your campervan theft. we only do motorhomes and caravans so they always look out for them. Hope you get it back.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Have you listed it <<HERE>>?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This may be an organised gang a VW was stolen from the Stockport area a few months ago.


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Last bump: He's still heard nothing.


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Bump


----------

